# (EMERGENCY!!!) Ivermectin Toxicity now!



## Robin in NH (May 18, 2022)

Tortoise prescribed and administered Ivermectin, showing distress, can I do anything? Vet is giving no supportive help.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2022)

@zovick

All I know is Ivermectin is toxic to tortoises. I haven't heard if there is an antidote. I wonder if the poison control center knows.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2022)

I just asked my friend Google. Look up "is there an antidote for Ivermectin poisoning in tortoises?"

Your vet should be held accountable.


----------



## Robin in NH (May 18, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> @zovick
> 
> All I know is Ivermectin is toxic to tortoises. I haven't heard if there is an antidote. I wonder if the poison control center knows.


Thank you. He seems to be feeling better on-and-off. Pooping and eating. Hope that is a good sign. Don't know if the worst is to come.


----------



## Robin in NH (May 18, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> I just asked my friend Google. Look up "is there an antidote for Ivermectin poisoning in tortoises?"
> 
> Your vet should be held accountable.


I keep looking but everything I find is pretty old and nothing particular to Russian Tortoises. Fluids and charcoal but the current vet didn't mention or offer any support for the tort, except soaks.


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2022)

Robin in NH said:


> I keep looking but everything I find is pretty old and nothing particular to Russian Tortoises. Fluids and charcoal but the current vet didn't mention or offer any support for the tort, except soaks.


Its too late tonight, but I will text my vet friend to morrow to see what can be done.

Does your vet now realize the mistake that he/she made?


----------



## Jacqui (May 19, 2022)

What exactly was he treating for?


----------



## Robin in NH (May 19, 2022)

Tom said:


> Its too late tonight, but I will text my vet friend to morrow to see what can be done.
> 
> Does your vet now realize the mistake that he/she made?


Had quite the appetite last night. Haven't tried to wake him yet this morning. Fingers crossed!
The vet is out with Covid. Will contact her when I can. Not specialist. Does wildlife though.


----------



## Robin in NH (May 19, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> What exactly was he treating for?


----------



## Robin in NH (May 19, 2022)

I believe it was round worms. The tort always has some kind of worms/fluke/etc on last three visits. Only had him since about September.


----------



## TeamZissou (May 19, 2022)

The odds of survival are probably not good. This paper discusses administration of Ivermectin to five redfoot tortoises and only one survived. It also likely depends on the dose your tort received.



https://repository.si.edu/bitstream/handle/10088/4426/Teare1983.pdf



Pancur is usually what is used for deworming. 

Good luck. I hope your tortoise pulls through.


----------



## Guts (May 19, 2022)

Best wishes, Im afraid I don’t have anything helpful to say other then I’ll be thinking of them.


----------



## Robin in NH (May 19, 2022)

Tom said:


> Its too late tonight, but I will text my vet friend to morrow to see what can be done.
> 
> Does your vet now realize the mistake that he/she made?


Hi Tom, any luck with this topic?


----------



## Guts (May 19, 2022)

Read the study Zissou posted and if he is conscious and able to move today I’m inclined to think he should pull through.


----------



## Robin in NH (May 19, 2022)

Robin in NH said:


> Hi Tom, any luck with this topic?


----------



## Robin in NH (May 19, 2022)

Guts said:


> Read the study Zissou posted and if he is conscious and able to move today I’m inclined to think he should pull through.


He is about the same, hasn't been unconscious as far as I know. Still pooping and eating a little. Most of the studies were a long time ago and were injected. My tortoise took it orally.


----------



## Guts (May 19, 2022)

Found something from the wsava and suggested treatment includes oral activated charcoal and fluids.




__





Ivermectin Toxicosis in Chelonians - WSAVA 2018 Congress - VIN







www.vin.com


----------



## Robin in NH (May 19, 2022)

Yes! I have another vet appointment tomorrow morning so he can hopefully give supportive care. I have charcoal for birds but don't want to give it as I don't know how. I am giving soaks. Hopefully he will get fluids administered tomorrow if he can make it that long. Thank You!


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2022)

Robin in NH said:


> Hi Tom, any luck with this topic?


I asked: "Is there anything a person can do if their vet gave their tortoise Ivermectin?"

My vet friends answer: "A ton of fluids, tube feeding, and sometimes respiratory support through a ventilator. It takes them days or weeks to recover if they recover, in these cases the prognosis is guarded. Some may recover faster and they may survive."


----------



## Robin in NH (May 19, 2022)

Thank you Tom. Tortellini is going to a different vet (the 2nd for this toxicity issue) tomorrow. He has not stopped eating. He is still pooping when we soak him, and then he is lively in his tank for a while. Actually looks a bit better tonight. Visiting tomorrows vet for IV Fluids hopefully if they are needed. Thanks again.


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2022)

Robin in NH said:


> Thank you Tom. Tortellini is going to a different vet (the 2nd for this toxicity issue) tomorrow. He has not stopped eating. He is still pooping when we soak him, and then he is lively in his tank for a while. Actually looks a bit better tonight. Visiting tomorrows vet for IV Fluids hopefully if they are needed. Thanks again.


That he is still alive is interesting. Can you double triple confirm that "Ivermectin" was the wormer administered and that someone is not confused? Maybe the tech wrote the wrong thing in the file, or the vet said the wrong thing. She meant Panacur, but in her oncoming covid sickness stammered out "ivermectin" by mistake? Maybe the animal before yours was treated with Ivermectin so she had Ivermectin on the brain? Also ask for the exact dosage and concentration. Was it a paste or injectable? If it was a paste, the tortoise may have had a minimal dose, as that can be tough to administer.

I sure hope he pulls through, and the appetite is a very good indicator that he could.


----------



## Barbecue (May 20, 2022)

Robin in NH said:


> Thank you Tom. Tortellini is going to a different vet (the 2nd for this toxicity issue) tomorrow. He has not stopped eating. He is still pooping when we soak him, and then he is lively in his tank for a while. Actually looks a bit better tonight. Visiting tomorrows vet for IV Fluids hopefully if they are needed. Thanks again.


----------



## Barbecue (May 20, 2022)

I have no experience with Torts. I lean to agree with Tom. Fluids and soaks to flush out system. Maybe ask Tom about Watermelons since that is mostly water. Get Tortellini to pea more. Just a thought. Dont want Tortellini to end up with Diabities on top of everything else


----------



## Sarah2020 (May 20, 2022)

Good luck . I think appetite is a good indicator although a terrible situation.


----------



## Robin in NH (May 20, 2022)

Tom said:


> That he is still alive is interesting. Can you double triple confirm that "Ivermectin" was the wormer administered and that someone is not confused? Maybe the tech wrote the wrong thing in the file, or the vet said the wrong thing. She meant Panacur, but in her oncoming covid sickness stammered out "ivermectin" by mistake? Maybe the animal before yours was treated with Ivermectin so she had Ivermectin on the brain? Also ask for the exact dosage and concentration. Was it a paste or injectable? If it was a paste, the tortoise may have had a minimal dose, as that can be tough to administer.
> 
> I sure hope he pulls through, and the appetite is a very good indicator that he could.


Thank you. Yes, she is sure, as well as I. She says she uses it a lot in Snapping Turtles as she does wildlife rehab work. She now knows of the problem and is mortified; she is a wonderful vet and I should have realized myself, or gone to a more specialized vet, but she is very kind and sympathetic to my more delicate pets, mainly birds, and I was just taking Tortellini in for a 'wellness' check (along with two birds) as he has had worms on his past three visits (to another vet too, and was treated with Panacur then). It was Ivomec (DVMectin 250 ml) inj; and the dose was about .05 injected into Romaine Lettuce, of which he did eat all of it (there was NO lettuce left, good boy!) I was able to visit a very qualified Exotic vet this morning who had originally thought the worst when he first heard, however, he said Tortellini is probably beyond the worst of it and to watch closely over the weekend. This morning he was a bit more active also. No other support except to continue soaking. When we soak him, he always poops, which is probably what is helping him. I will keep you updated. The bloodwork should come back in the next few days also. Thanks again. Robin


----------



## Robin in NH (May 20, 2022)

Thank you. Yes, she is sure, as well as I. She says she uses it a lot in Snapping Turtles as she does wildlife rehab work. She now knows of the problem and is mortified; she is a wonderful vet and I should have realized myself, or gone to a more specialized vet, but she is very kind and sympathetic to my more delicate pets, mainly birds, and I was just taking Tortellini in for a 'wellness' check (along with two birds) as he has had worms on his past three visits (to another vet too, and was treated with Panacur then). It was Ivomec (DVMectin 250 ml) inj; and the dose was about .05 injected into Romaine Lettuce, of which he did eat all of it (there was NO lettuce left, good boy!) I was able to visit a very qualified Exotic vet this morning who had originally thought the worst when he first heard, however, he said Tortellini is probably beyond the worst of it and to watch closely over the weekend. This morning he was a bit more active also. No other support except to continue soaking. When we soak him, he always poops, which is probably what is helping him. I will keep you updated. The bloodwork should come back in the next few days also. Thanks again. Robin


----------



## JMM (May 20, 2022)

As Tom suggested, try to confirm what the tort was given.
Call the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center (do this NOW).








Animal Poison Control


Call the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center at (888) 426-4435. Did your pet eat chocolate, xylitol, or another potentially poisonous substance?




www.aspca.org




If the material was administered topically, wash off the tort using some gentle dish soap (do this NOW).
You may need to see an Emergency Vet.
Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Robin in NH (May 20, 2022)

JMM said:


> As Tom suggested, try to confirm what the tort was given.
> Call the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center (do this NOW).
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. He has been to two vets. It was Monday when it was INJESTED. All we can do now is SOAK and WAIT.


----------



## JMM (May 20, 2022)

Robin in NH said:


> Thank you. He has been to two vets. It was Monday when it was INJESTED. All we can do now is SOAK and WAIT.


Sorry to hear that.
I would double check as to what was to actually administered.
I would encourage you to call the ASPCA Poison Control--they are very expert in terms of knowing what to do to combat a toxicity.


----------



## Robin in NH (May 21, 2022)

Tom said:


> That he is still alive is interesting. Can you double triple confirm that "Ivermectin" was the wormer administered and that someone is not confused? Maybe the tech wrote the wrong thing in the file, or the vet said the wrong thing. She meant Panacur, but in her oncoming covid sickness stammered out "ivermectin" by mistake? Maybe the animal before yours was treated with Ivermectin so she had Ivermectin on the brain? Also ask for the exact dosage and concentration. Was it a paste or injectable? If it was a paste, the tortoise may have had a minimal dose, as that can be tough to administer.
> 
> I sure hope he pulls through, and the appetite is a very good indicator that he could.


----------



## Robin in NH (May 21, 2022)

Tortellini is still going strong as of 3:25 pm Saturday.


----------



## Gillian M (May 21, 2022)

Robin in NH said:


> Had quite the appetite last night. Haven't tried to wake him yet this morning. Fingers crossed!
> The vet is out with Covid. Will contact her when I can. Not specialist. Does wildlife though.


Good luck.
Keep us updated, please.


----------



## Guts (May 21, 2022)

Robin in NH said:


> Tortellini is still going strong as of 3:25 pm Saturday.


Awesome! I’ve been thinking of him I’m so glad!


----------



## TammyJ (May 22, 2022)

How is he now?


----------



## Robin in NH (May 22, 2022)

6:44 PM Sunday! Seems to be back to his normal self. Still keeping a watchful eye though. Thank You everyone for your help and your concern!


----------



## Lyn W (May 22, 2022)

Robin in NH said:


> 6:44 PM Sunday! Seems to be back to his normal self. Still keeping a watchful eye though. Thank You everyone for your help and your concern!


So far so good but keep up the soaks as well - tort systems are slow.


----------



## Robin in NH (May 22, 2022)

Lyn W said:


> So far so good but keep up the soaks as well - tort systems are slow.


yes, thank you.


----------

